# 1962 Huffy Silver Jet Woman's Bike



## mamacas (Apr 5, 2013)

http://chicago.craigslist.org/nwc/bik/3725752543.html

Mom's bike is looking for a new home.....original owner with original parts.  Crome and frame in good condition, just need tune-up.  $225. obo


----------

